# Como calcular resistencias?



## angeles85 (Sep 18, 2006)

hola

Antes que todo les quiero agradecer a todos los que colaboran en este foro porque, de verdad que es de mucha utilidad! me ha sacado de varios aprieto y lo que si espero es que exista por muchísimo tiempo! gracias amigos y. adelante!

Bueno. yo quiero preguntar lo siguiente. cómo puedo calcular en ohms (resistencias)  los voltios que me va a eliminar? cómo sé qué resistencia debo ponerle a determinado aparato?  si tengo el un voltaje que es mayor al que normalmente trabaja?  me explico?  

gracias.


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 18, 2006)

Te recomiendo que estudies primero las resistencias, ya que no tienen una sola función.

Espero que la siguiente liga en ingles te sea de utilidad:
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/sloa027/sloa027.pdf

Es un artículo que explica la utilidad de los elementos pasivos entre ellos las ressitencias.

Suerte


----------



## electroboy_21 (Sep 22, 2006)

Bueno definitivamente debes estudiar la ley de ohm, si tienes el voltaje del aparato y tienes la corriente entoces con es ta formula despejandola  puedes hallar la resistencia
I = V/R.


----------



## chuko (Sep 22, 2006)

Mejor hacé un estailizador con diodo zener


----------

